# May you forever rest in peace



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This Destroyed a lot of people. On December 8th 2004 Dimebag was shot and killed on stage. His friend Kat was shot four times trying to save him. It has been 5 years, and still he lives on in him music. He was a great person who didn't deserve this. Here is a video tribute to Dime. He was on of the best and will never be forgotten.

R.I.P Dimebag Darrell Abbot 1966-2004


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Was never a big fan of Pantera, but he was truly a pioneer for guitar players everywhere. RIP Dimebag


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember when I heard the news I was shocked and couldn't believe it.I almost started crying.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I remember when I heard the news I was shocked and couldn't believe it.I almost started crying.


I cried for hours, the documentary made me cry too. They show the actual footage it's really hard to watch. A bunch of musicians and tattoo artists got together and made a ton of custom tribute guitars they are all so unique here's a few from the guitar expo










This one was made by one of my favorite tattoo artists Paul Boothe









This on was made by Aaron Cain


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow... Can't believe it's been going on 6 years since that happened. Sweet guitars

Yeah, I'm with staffy not the biggest pantera fan, Walk was a good song tho


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Just gimme 5 minutes alone with the shooter . What a shame...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Just gimme 5 minutes alone with the shooter . What a shame...


The shooter never made it out of the concert the cops shot him. Its such a shame he was truly one of the best guitar players.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya, I know just seemed to fit lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Love that song this ones great too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

A few more great songs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just wanted to give this thread a bump. Love you always Dime


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pantera is metal music
That Floods solo IMO is his best solo. 
I have all their CDs from Metal Magic 1983 to 2003 Reinventing Hell(Best of Pantera) not to mention a couple of DVDs

Heres a video tribute





Sick Video here





Me representing









Have A Black Tooth Grin and Getcha Pull!!! RIP brother Dime


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Pantera is metal music
> That Floods solo IMO is his best solo.
> I have all their CDs from Metal Magic 1983 to 2003 Reinventing Hell(Best of Pantera) not to mention a couple of DVDs
> 
> ...


OMG that's awesome the smile with the black tooth grin  I'm a total die hard pantera fan I have the CFH logo tattooed on my hip and I own any thing every put out by them  I love the Vulgar Videos, I'm actually in one you can see me on the bar in front of the stage for like half a second LMAO. As soon as I get my CFH tat finished I'll make sure to post up a pic for ya


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG that's awesome the smile with the black tooth grin  I'm a total die hard pantera fan I have the CFH logo tattooed on my hip and I own any thing every put out by them  I love the Vulgar Videos, I'm actually in one you can see me on the bar in front of the stage for like half a second LMAO. As soon as I get my CFH tat finished I'll make sure to post up a pic for ya


When you get it finished post it up, I enjoy looking a Pantera tats.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

so whos dimebag?

Sweet guitars! Why did he die? Im sorry my puter is a tard and wont do the utube it takes foooooorever.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> so whos dimebag?
> 
> Sweet guitars! Why did he die? Im sorry my puter is a tard and wont do the utube it takes foooooorever.


Darrell Abbott was the lead guitarist for the band pantera. He was killed by a disgruntled fan on stage in Ohio. He was shot in the head 5 times. Not the way a man like dimebag should have died.


----------

